# Mag Sleeper Decoys?



## proagr465 (Nov 18, 2006)

Any of you guys out there ever used those mag sleeper decoys that are made from wildlifeoutdoors? I use about 5-7 dozen fullbodies in the field, and was wondering how many of these sleepers to buy if they work? Also how would you incorporate them in the spread? Where is a good place to buy them?


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

I have one. Looks good. Mine spent more time in the trailer than it did in the field. I think they are great for late season but honestly I did not think I needed it to kill birds. I will probably end up selling it.


----------



## diver_sniper (Sep 6, 2004)

yeah those sleepers should only come out in the late season. use them to represent birds that are done eating and waiting for the rest of the flock to fly back home. and even then only when its cold, they will sit down and tuck their heads in the conserve body heat. Or if your hunting like a half frozen river (what i wouldnt give to do that one day) they would work, just throw em on the ice.


----------



## roostbuster (Oct 19, 2005)

they work all season long as long as they make up a majority of your spread, you can't expect one decoy to work magic. just like mallard butts for hunting over water, they are very effective assuming they make up about 75% of your spread.


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

I also feel they work good all season long. If you are hunting on a migration day look at all the tired birds that are in the fields many are sleeping. especially some new arrivals after a long flight. I dont know what percentage but they work for me.

:beer:


----------



## justund223 (Aug 28, 2006)

some in classifieds for 85 bucks, real good deal


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

I'd buy GHG shells and then more sleeper heads if needed. Then,you have sleepers and other head varieties as the conditions warrant.

Alex


----------



## Wild Bill (Aug 8, 2006)

goosegrinder said:


> I'd buy GHG shells and then more sleeper heads if needed. Then,you have sleepers and other head varieties as the conditions warrant.
> 
> Alex


The benifit of the Mag Sleepers is they stack nicely with no heads to mess with. They are a little larger and look great.


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

Late season on snow and ice.


----------

